# Lazy Puppy ??



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Our 4.5 month old has times where she won't want to go for a walk, she'll just lay down and not want to move even if you pull on her leash. Or she won't even come out of her crate she's got water in there but seems happy just relaxing. Is this normal?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Has your puppy always been "lazy"? Or have you notice a difference in the last few weeks?

At 4.5 months puppies are growing very quickly and therefore sleep a lot. How much exercise does she get in a day and how much sleep? What do you feed her, how much and how many times a day?

If she is sleeping a lot more than she usually does then I would take her to your vets and get some professional advise, probably need a blood test. I would take a urine sample a long as well.


----------



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

No, she's not always been like this. It is only at times over the past two weeks. Feeding her a mix 1/2 cup puppy Pro Plan, 1 cup Pro Plan All Life Stages twice a day, she runs and plays 40-60min in the morning at at night.

Safe to assume that she's just growing if this comes and goes now and then, as long as she still eats and plays as normal?


----------



## Alexander (Jul 23, 2012)

My puppy (3 1/2 months old), is the same way. Like previously stated, puppies need a lot of sleep a day. Sometimes Oakley does the same thing and just sits when I take him out. All I have to do is carry him to wear I want him to go (usually a large grassy area) and he starts to get his energy back. Sleepy puppies are the best lol. Gives you time to relax, God knows they're very hyper puppies when awake.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln was like this and still is. He is 15 months and is just content to sleep in his bed in the livingroom. He acts more like our doxie than a V. Lol 

He still gets his exercise but is a very mellow dog..... ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just to be on the safe side have a look at the pups paws. My boy did this once and on looking saw one of his paws had an infection around his nail. Always worth a close look if you pup changes how much they want to walk. Could just be she doesn't fancy it.


----------

